# Bamsesagen



## jandc (Jul 24, 2009)

Hello,

Does anybody have a Bamsesagen? or has expercience with it?
http://www.bamseprodukter.se/?page_id=12

greets,

jandc

belgium


----------



## mrlynx (Jul 24, 2009)

A friend of mine owns one.

Here is a video when he is using it.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8HKB5hxk9uY

//Robert


----------



## Old Hilly (Jul 25, 2009)

Now, that looks like a good bit of gear. I like the 4stroke petrol motor idea, much cheaper to run than a 2stroke chainsaw if you don't have 3 phase power where you are working.
Logosol should have something like this in their range of options for the M7.
What a pitty I can't read anything on the page.
Dennis.
Australia.


----------



## dancan (Jul 25, 2009)

Welcome aboard Old Hilly !


----------



## Old Hilly (Jul 26, 2009)

Thank you, Dancan. It's nice to be here.
Dennis.


----------



## BobL (Jul 26, 2009)

Old Hilly said:


> What a pitty I can't read anything on the page.
> Dennis.
> Australia.



It's not perfect but try this translation page
http://translate.google.com.au/#

Copy and paste the URL into the box provided - select the to and from language.


----------



## Old Hilly (Jul 26, 2009)

Thank you Bob, I shal give that a go.
Dennis.


----------



## Old Hilly (Jul 26, 2009)

Definitely a good bit of gear. Stainless steel and galvanised tube should make it last for ages and be repairable if it gets broken.
Thanks for the translation link, Bob.
Dennis.


----------



## mrlynx (Jul 26, 2009)

If you have any specific questions just let me know.
I will be visiting a fair next week where they are represented.
They will probably demonstrate a new electric sawhead that I have not seen before.


----------



## Old Hilly (Jul 27, 2009)

Thank you for the offer, MrLynx. The problem we face here in Australia is the time it can take for goods such as spare parts to come from Europe or the US and be delivered to us. Even though that is a fine looking machine, without local spare parts I would be reluctant to consider buying one. The design interests me. It seems to be a little better thought-out than the Logosol M7 but there are features of both mills that I like. The most important thing for me would be the constant working height. That would save me lots of pain when sawing because I could set the mill at exactly the right working height.
Dennis.


----------

